# Worklog: D-I-Y 2.1 "ROOF ROCKER" Computer Speaker System



## KH0UJ (Nov 10, 2012)

I`ved  made a worklog on my current Computer Sound System 







Cutting the plywood to my desired measurements...






Getting ready for box tuning @ 40 HZ fine tuning it to it`s maximum intensity...






This is my project plan 






Schematic Diagram for AC/DC Power Source...(Dual Power Supply System)






Current Consumption on the volume crancked down (40HZ Signal)






Cuurent Consumption on the volume at mid position (40HZ Signal)






Current Consumption on the volume at MAX position (40HZ Signal)






My house roof started to rattle during my actual sound testing using my PC at mid volume 






Merging it on my current 5.1 Speaker System, a total of 7.2 






project done...


























Actual Video... 

ROOF ROCKER 2.1 Computer Sound System - YouTube

Comments and Suggestions are very much welcomed  good or bad


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2012)

Your craftsmanship is pro.


----------



## patrico (Nov 10, 2012)

hello, yeah thats very  nice work, nice colour too


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 10, 2012)

That is sick LOVE it  Thanks for posting


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2012)

natr0n said:


> Your craftsmanship is pro.



you mean craftmanship level : asian
XD

i like what i see. too bad we cant hear it


----------



## mystikl (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## KH0UJ (Nov 15, 2012)

I was thinking of building a 12 inch version on this project, it`s still in the drawing board though  

any comments?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 15, 2012)

Just a question... Have you tested the speakers in different size boxing to receive the best possible sound from them or did you just build to your needs?

However, great work man!


----------



## KH0UJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Just a question... Have you tested the speakers in different size boxing to receive the best possible sound from them or did you just build to your needs?
> 
> However, great work man!





Thanks bro  actually im just doubling the speaker manufacturer`s minimum sound box measurements which is 12 cu.inch for a 12 inch sub woofer because i cant properly tune 

or optimise thier preset (12in.X 12in.) measurements @ 40HZ signal input, it seem so weak on my Db meter and in my ear hehe no matter how hard I tried it just does`nt satisfy my ears , I want my box to be as loud as 

possible at low frequency sound, the box design is a ported type on the outside but i made a special divisions inside (for fine tuning purposes) to optimise it, 

tuning it as loud as possible on a 40HZ signal at 20W of power, basically it`s the harmonic frequency response generated by the box that`s making it sound 

louder, I did also tried tripling it`s dimensions, it`s a walk in the park to fine tune on 40HZ @ 20W but it`s so bulky already hehe, the doubled version i 

made has almost the same intensity on a triple version and it`s more compact and small but a pain in the ass to fine tune @ 40HZ though...I`ved cut 7 times  on 

the division lengths (Front and back) just to get the optimum low frequency harmonic response on it... i`ved spent almost two days on just tuning it


----------

